# 500+ lbs guys roll call! ;)



## YellowMelon (Aug 9, 2012)

I do recognize some people in here from fantasyfeeder but would like to know if there are more 500+ lbs guys lurking around?


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 9, 2012)

I didn't get to be the size I am getting lured by fruit.


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 9, 2012)

~550 here. What are we doing once we call roll (or rolls as the case would be here)?


----------



## The Dark Lady (Aug 9, 2012)

_My heart is pierced by Cupid
I disdain all glittering gold
There is nothing can console me
But my jolly fat man's rolls_


----------



## Goreki (Aug 9, 2012)

Sasquatch! said:


> I didn't get to be the size I am getting lured by fruit.


Hahahaha!! Terry's chocolate oranges are a fruit! Gummi bears are a fruit!


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 9, 2012)

Sasquatch! said:


> I didn't get to be the size I am getting lured by fruit.


Tomatoes and cucumbers are fruits too, ma dear.....


----------



## imfree (Aug 9, 2012)

Hold me a place, I'm drifting your way, Guys.


----------



## BigJohn23 (Aug 10, 2012)

proud!!!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 10, 2012)

Not checking in as I'm not 500 pounds but also proud.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 10, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> Tomatoes and cucumbers are fruits too, ma dear.....



Those are for _comedic and culinary effect_, dangit. What I meant was that I have never walked into a trap because of them


----------



## mischel (Aug 10, 2012)

A little bit over 500 lbs.....


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 10, 2012)

Ah hell...well, it was as uncreepy as it could have been as long as it could have been.


----------



## chicken legs (Aug 11, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Not checking in as I'm not 500 pounds but also proud.



Not checking in either...but subscribing anyway cause I'm a horn dog:eat2:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 11, 2012)

chicken legs said:


> Not checking in either...but subscribing anyway cause I'm a horn dog:eat2:



If I had to choose one thing I liked about you and was forced to pick only one thing, it'd be that there's no shame in your game, EVER!!:bow:


----------



## chicken legs (Aug 11, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> If I had to choose one thing I liked about you and was forced to pick only one thing, it'd be that there's no shame in your game, EVER!!:bow:



Hehehe.....I have no choice...the IQ drops when enticed


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 11, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> ...no shame in your game



Gosh DAMMIT Jose, now I have Let Me Ride That Donkey stuck in my head.


----------



## escapist (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm struggling to stop going into the 500+ side yet again. I'm not very good about it. I remember doing the same thing with the 300's and 400's. Hell last time I said I'll never be over 400 again it didn't last long.


----------



## escapist (Aug 11, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> If I had to choose one thing I liked about you and was forced to pick only one thing, it'd be that there's no shame in your game, EVER!!:bow:



I can't rep this post enough. She does it even when it gets her in trouble. There is no off switch for her FAism. I'd go squash her as a punishment but to her it would just be a reward.


----------



## BigJohn23 (Aug 11, 2012)

chicken legs said:


> Not checking in either...but subscribing anyway cause I'm a horn dog:eat2:



all kinds of dogs but horn dogs are by far my favorite! Well that & chili dogs lol


----------



## Wanderer (Aug 12, 2012)

escapist said:


> I'm struggling to stop going into the 500+ side yet again. I'm not very good about it. I remember doing the same thing with the 300's and 400's. Hell last time I said I'll never be over 400 again it didn't last long.



Hey, I'd take the extra weight if I could...


----------



## AkaJangles (Sep 9, 2012)

>raising hand< 
Here.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Sep 9, 2012)

Not I said the fly...lemme get some 250 love? what what!


----------



## imfree (Sep 10, 2012)

Well I'm 459 lbs after morning pee and before eating. 459 rounds up to 500 when estimating.:doh:


----------



## escapist (Sep 20, 2012)

Freaking Hell! I had to see the Dr. yesterday and they put me on 'dem fancy-shmancy scales.....505 lbs. The other one I was weighing on was like 25 lbs off :blink:


----------



## Wanderer (Sep 21, 2012)

escapist said:


> Freaking Hell! I had to see the Dr. yesterday and they put me on 'dem fancy-shmancy scales.....505 lbs. The other one I was weighing on was like 25 lbs off :blink:



I know you were trying not to get that big again... but is it okay if I envy you anyway?


----------



## escapist (Sep 27, 2012)

Wanderer said:


> I know you were trying not to get that big again... but is it okay if I envy you anyway?



Lol if you want to I guess. Now I'm getting to the point that my pants won't button and my belt will not clasp. Finding clothes has become almost impossible, or at least not stylish cloths and I'm not sure I can take that. I'd rather just run around 500+ lbs and naked!


----------



## Wanderer (Sep 27, 2012)

escapist said:


> Lol if you want to I guess. Now I'm getting to the point that my pants won't button and my belt will not clasp. Finding clothes has become almost impossible, or at least not stylish cloths and I'm not sure I can take that. I'd rather just run around 500+ lbs and naked!



I think we can all rest assured that Chicken Legs wouldn't mind.  Plus, heck, take some footage of you trying to put those pants on and slap it on YouTube; you'd be surprised how many faves you'd get. I still remember back when Beer Belly Bear (now BeerHawg) had footage of him trying to put on some jean shorts that simply popped right open as soon as he took his hand off the button... very popular.

But yes, I envy you. Just the thought of being your size makes me need to adjust my pants. If I could, I'd take your unwanted weight in a heartbeat.


----------



## fritzi (Sep 28, 2012)

escapist said:


> . I'd rather just run around 500+ lbs and naked!



Ohhh- that actually sounds like a very appealing idea to many of us FFA's! :smitten:


----------



## syphon77 (Oct 1, 2012)

I was 500 lbs over the summer, but now I'm trying to lose weight so I can walk up stairs at my college without almost dying for ten minutes. I'm currently 480-490...


----------



## imfree (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm backing out. A diabetic my age with COPD has no business being this heavy. Be careful and take care of yourselves, Guys.


----------



## analikesyourface (Oct 2, 2012)

syphon77 said:


> I was 500 lbs over the summer, but now I'm trying to lose weight so I can walk up stairs at my college without almost dying for ten minutes. I'm currently 480-490...



Oh gosh. Wish SMCC had a guy that big... even if you are losing weight that sounds nice


----------



## syphon77 (Oct 2, 2012)

analikesyourface said:


> Oh gosh. Wish SMCC had a guy that big... even if you are losing weight that sounds nice


I am planning to transfer North next year, haha. But probably Canada, college is WAY cheap there.


----------



## Tad (Oct 2, 2012)

I know colleges and universities here are cheap compared to the US, for Canadian citizens....but I think for others the prices are quite a lot higher?

Don't get me wrong, would love to have you come north, just make sure you investigate carefully first!


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama (Oct 2, 2012)

Except there was a huge deal not too long ago about how the government will literally pay for your entire college/uni program if you're a recent immigrant. They give away free money to immigrants but not to their own citizens. I remember reading that when I was looking to take a college program again after failing twice before.


----------



## Zowie (Oct 2, 2012)

syphon77 said:


> I am planning to transfer North next year, haha. But probably Canada, college is WAY cheap there.



YEAH! CANADA!

I know a few american students at my uni in Van. They pay about double the tuition as I do, but it still works out to be cheaper than an american university.


----------



## djudex (Oct 2, 2012)

Zowie said:


> YEAH! CANADA!
> 
> I know a few american students at my uni in Van. They pay about double the tuition as I do, but it still works out to be cheaper than an american university.



And it's a better education as well since our professors aren't the product of the American school system!

OH SNAP YO


----------



## fat hiker (Oct 2, 2012)

Shinobi_Hime-Sama said:


> Except there was a huge deal not too long ago about how the government will literally pay for your entire college/uni program if you're a recent immigrant. They give away free money to immigrants but not to their own citizens. I remember reading that when I was looking to take a college program again after failing twice before.



Really? There's lots of recent immigrants paying 'full freight' at our college. I think this is some tiny program aimed at a very tightly targeted audience - probably some field like plumbing that Canada has a desperate labour shortage in - that an 'enterprising' journalist blew up into a 'headline'.

Short form - doubtful. Very doubtful. Probably just some xenophobe writing.


----------



## fat hiker (Oct 2, 2012)

Zowie said:


> YEAH! CANADA!
> 
> I know a few american students at my uni in Van. They pay about double the tuition as I do, but it still works out to be cheaper than an american university.



Tuition for most programs at our college here in Ottawa runs about $1500-$1700 per semester for Canadian residents. Foreign students pay that, plus another $4400 per semester in foreign student fees.


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama (Oct 3, 2012)

Maybe I'd misread it or misunderstood, but I could have sworn...


----------



## bigmac (Oct 3, 2012)

Zowie said:


> YEAH! CANADA!
> 
> I know a few american students at my uni in Van. They pay about double the tuition as I do, but it still works out to be cheaper than an american university.



You have to remember that lots of American students don't pay retail. My kids are Canadian citizens so they'd pay regular Canadian tuition but with all the discounts American Universities offer (if you're a good student) it was cheaper for my two oldest to go to school in the USA. (I really do think its ironic that the State of Alabama paid for my son's undergrad degree).


----------



## BigJohn23 (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm gaining soon I'll be able to answer to a 600 plus roll call


----------



## loopytheone (Jan 14, 2013)

Resident pervert calling in to tell you that I likey all of you!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 14, 2013)

loopytheone said:


> Resident pervert calling in to tell you that I likey all of you!



Thank you...?


----------



## Wayne Kerr (Jan 18, 2013)

Ok, right now I'm sitting at about 425 but have been up to around 470 before. Gonna ask a question and confess at the same time. When I was bigger, along with severe back issues, I had trouble cleaning myself after I went to the restroom. Ended up having to use the shower wand.  Just wondering if you guys who are bigger have this problem, and how do you solve it?

Not trying to be humorous or repulsive, just an honest question.

Thanks.


----------



## BigChaz (Jan 18, 2013)

Wayne Kerr said:


> Ok, right now I'm sitting at about 425 but have been up to around 470 before. Gonna ask a question and confess at the same time. When I was bigger, along with severe back issues, I had trouble cleaning myself after I went to the restroom. Ended up having to use the shower wand.  Just wondering if you guys who are bigger have this problem, and how do you solve it?
> 
> Not trying to be humorous or repulsive, just an honest question.
> 
> Thanks.



I'm 5'8" and in the 4's but i havnt had that problem. I wonder if its a physique thing? Or maybe shorter = easier? MAYBE MY HEIGHT IS GOOD FOR SOMETHING!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 18, 2013)

The back issues are probably the cause of that. It helps to have a strong and flexible back.


----------



## Tad (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm no where near those sizes, but I do recall seeing some of the larger women on the boards commiserating about those challenges. I seem to recall two solutions: getting a bidet attachment on your toilet (it washes you off), or the rather lower tech 'sponge on a stick.' Neither really sounds ideal though. If you do a board search for bidet or sponge you might find the posts discussing these things.


----------



## escapist (Jan 21, 2013)

BigChaz said:


> I'm 5'8" and in the 4's but i havnt had that problem. I wonder if its a physique thing? Or maybe shorter = easier? MAYBE MY HEIGHT IS GOOD FOR SOMETHING!



I think your onto something. Because I'm 6'4"ish and 6XL shirts still leave a good amount of belly showing with T shirts. Dress shirts tend to have the last button around where my belly button is. I can get 6XLT's sometimes but then the arms are all wrong. When I was at Casual Male 2 months ago the manager helping me said, "Its probably time you just get your shirts custom tailored." My other problem is while Button up dress shirts tend to cover my belly; sitting down the buttons pop off!


----------



## Dockta_Dockta (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm not quite 500 and probably never will be. I thought I was close to 400 not long ago. I guess since I'm only like 5'11 I look a lot bigger. I ended up being a 360, now I'm at 340. 

I'm pretty happy with my size though.


----------



## oliver141180 (Jan 23, 2013)

I was around 520lbs at one point. Started getting to the stage where it was affecting my back though, especially over walking longer distances and doing certain weightlifts. I didn't like being at the point where my mobility was being affected so lost a bit, think i'm around 470lbs now. 6'8" too though, so plenty of frame to spread it around


----------



## sophie lou (Jan 23, 2013)

I want to cuddle you all


----------



## BigWilliamUK (Jan 24, 2013)

Yep just over the 500lb mark


----------



## Fat_Cat (Feb 17, 2013)

escapist said:


> My other problem is while Button up dress shirts tend to cover my belly; sitting down the buttons pop off!



Oh man, that happened to me at my best friend's wedding. Clothing with buttons and I have not been on talking terms ever since.


----------



## loopytheone (Feb 18, 2013)

escapist said:


> My other problem is while Button up dress shirts tend to cover my belly; sitting down the buttons pop off!





Fat_Cat said:


> Oh man, that happened to me at my best friend's wedding. Clothing with buttons and I have not been on talking terms ever since.



As somebody with a big button popping fetish, I approve of this even if you two don't! :wubu:


----------



## YellowMelon (Feb 19, 2013)

BigJohn23 said:


> I'm gaining soon I'll be able to answer to a 600 plus roll call



Sweet. :wubu:

Should we apply for marriage right away?


----------



## escapist (Feb 25, 2013)

loopytheone said:


> As somebody with a big button popping fetish, I approve of this even if you two don't! :wubu:



lol really? I could send you a collection of popped buttons. I dream of getting them stitched back on, but the few times I've tried it they just pop back off as I yo-yo around the 500 lb mark.


----------



## loopytheone (Feb 25, 2013)

escapist said:


> lol really? I could send you a collection of popped buttons. I dream of getting them stitched back on, but the few times I've tried it they just pop back off as I yo-yo around the 500 lb mark.



Ah, well what you need is somebody super talented with sewing on buttons to help you out!  I am just imagining you with a side covered in escaped buttons now though! x3


----------



## escapist (Feb 27, 2013)

loopytheone said:


> Ah, well what you need is somebody super talented with sewing on buttons to help you out!  I am just imagining you with a side covered in escaped buttons now though! x3



I think the real problem is the growing and belly expansion when I sit down. Stuff that fits me just find standing up, pops and burst when I sit down. Whenever I buy a button up shirt I have to do a sit down test to see how much stress it puts on the buttons. True Story.


----------



## loopytheone (Feb 27, 2013)

escapist said:


> I think the real problem is the growing and belly expansion when I sit down. Stuff that fits me just find standing up, pops and burst when I sit down. Whenever I buy a button up shirt I have to do a sit down test to see how much stress it puts on the buttons. True Story.



Ah, I get that as well! I never wear trousers or skirts that fasten around the stomach because they fit fine standing up and then when I sit down they about cut me in half! So I do that test with trousers, even though I only have a little belly!


----------



## Cobra Verde (Feb 27, 2013)

Almost 60 posts and not a single "roll" pun yet? For shame, internet.


----------



## BigChaz (Feb 27, 2013)

Cobra Verde said:


> Almost 60 posts and not a single "roll" pun yet? For shame, internet.



I really enjoy a good yeast roll with my meals


----------



## Goreki (Mar 3, 2013)

BigChaz said:


> I really enjoy a good yeast roll with my meals


Aaaannndd now all I can think about is thrush.


----------



## BigJohn23 (Mar 4, 2013)

YellowMelon said:


> Sweet. :wubu:
> 
> Should we apply for marriage right away?



we need to have a cuddle before I say yes lol


----------



## YellowMelon (Mar 5, 2013)

BigJohn23 said:


> we need to have a cuddle before I say yes lol



You know where you may find me.


----------



## chicken legs (Nov 7, 2013)

hrmmm...with all the new folks on board..time to revive this yummy thread.. 

anybody want to share :eat1:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 7, 2013)

chicken legs said:


> hrmmm...with all the new folks on board..time to revive this yummy thread..
> 
> anybody want to share :eat1:



You've always been my favorite pervert.


----------



## chicken legs (Nov 7, 2013)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> You've always been my favorite pervert.



Look sir!! I'll have you know I'm....***looks at vid of Hozay taking off his shirt***

.....:eat2:


ummmm..what were we talking about?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 8, 2013)

chicken legs said:


> Look sir!! I'll have you know I'm....***looks at vid of Hozay taking off his shirt***
> 
> .....:eat2:
> 
> ...



works every time.


----------



## bremerton (Nov 8, 2013)

chicken legs said:


> Look sir!! I'll have you know I'm....***looks at vid of Hozay taking off his shirt***
> 
> .....:eat2:
> 
> ...



ahahaha how have i never seen this before


----------



## kinkykitten (Nov 13, 2013)

bremerton said:


> ahahaha how have i never seen this before



I know right? Tease loll


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 13, 2013)

I would like to defend myself by saying that was the first time I had made a video, and I couldn't hear the sound playing. I promise you I have better rhythm and that these hips don't lie.


----------



## kinkykitten (Nov 13, 2013)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I would like to defend myself by saying that was the first time I had made a video, and I couldn't hear the sound playing. I promise you I have better rhythm and that these hips don't lie.



Bless  will hold you to it!


----------

